# Pet Insurance Poll



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My insurance is my visa. I have a credit card that I pay bills and expenses with that is paid off in full at the end of the month. And I have another credit card with a zero balance for....emergencies....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have thought about it once hubby gets a job. BUt then I think I have a credit card for emergencies so I might not.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

great thread! looking forward to experiences people have had.

we don't, but currently should be able to handle expenses. 

we spent alot when our wonderful Sara had cancer, and hoped that we'd be broke forever.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am happy with accident/illness only pet insurance for mine. It gives me the piece of mind in case one of them ever has a very expensive issue come up. I also like that mine covers cancer treatments (just as one example) with no "per illness limits" as that treatment can be quite costly.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> I am happy with accident/illness only pet insurance for mine. It gives me the piece of mind in case one of them ever has a very expensive issue come up. I also like that mine covers cancer treatments (just as one example) with no "per illness limits" as that treatment can be quite costly.


That I like! I almost purchased insurance that covered hereditary diseases and cancers....can't remember the name...may have to look it up.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The main reason I purchased insurance for Sam initially was in case of hip dysplasia, especially in light of the fact that his parents had no clearances done. Now that he's (hopefully) in the clear for that, the main reason I am keeping it is because of cancer in case that ever does come up... doesn't hurt to be prepared for the worst while hoping for the best.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Good poll! We've been going back and forth on this for a while. With Libby's Xylitol adventure this past fall and having to borrow the money from my parents, it has become more of a discussion here. Being tight on money almost makes getting insurance a logical notion since we wouldn't be able to pay for an emergency or an accident at this time. But I just can't decide which company and if its really truly worth it for my two. 

Long story short- I'm curious to see what others have to say about it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> The main reason I purchased insurance for Sam initially was in case of hip dysplasia, especially in light of the fact that his parents had no clearances done. Now that he's (hopefully) in the clear for that, the main reason I am keeping it is because of cancer in case that ever does come up... doesn't hurt to be prepared for the worst while hoping for the best.


 What insurance do you have?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have Pet Plan www.gopetplan.com


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope I never have to use the insurance again but just one claim has paid the cost of insurance for the next 4 yrs.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Who knows of one that covers cancer and hereditary diseases?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Who knows of one that covers cancer and hereditary diseases?


PetPlan does.

I have injury/illness policies for both my boys and have been very happy with it.
I've only had to file claims for Gunner, so far (knock on wood) and they've been wonderful about paying. He'll need to be on a pricey prescription for the rest of his life and they cover 80% of it. It's really been a big help!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I will always have it on all my dogs going forward. Belle and Teddi have it. Putting money aside monthly is a good idea but what happens if a couple months in a traumatic event happens. Can you cover the care? I know I couldn't.

DH and I are starting to get on firmer footing financially, my hope is to start a dog savings account, for events, insurance premiums and vet bills that are not covered by the insurance.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

After our experience with Holly and then subsequently losing her, I decided that I would get an insurance policy for our new puppy, Buoy (who we pick up Saturday, by the way!!!!) After reading many threads on the forum, I decided to go with PetPlan. Murphy's Law says that now that I have the policy, I won't need it.......Lets hope Murphy's right!!!!!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My philosophy regarding health insurance is if I could afford to have several thousands of dollars set aside for whatever may come, I would really prefer that. But I just can't afford that at this point in my life. What I can afford is the $20 a month I pay for pet health insurance. And so far I've been very happy with my insurance company. I've made 2 claims with them in the year I've had insurance and they have reimbursed me right away.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's exactly how I feel Jessi... I could never afford a several thousand dollar surgery or illness.. but I can certainly afford the monthly insurance premium. And I would NEVER want to be in the position of having to choose between what's best for my dog's health and what I can afford.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

i did a lot of research on this subject and talked to 4 major pet health insurances on the phone. The one I chose for Apple is PETPLAN. 

They don't cover routine expenses - but will cover up to $12,000 per policy year for any ACCIDENTAL, HEREDITARY or ILLNESS that occurs. 

I paid $115 for the quarter - about $45 a month...and to me, the peace of mind is worth every penny.

There are tons of plans out there - really research and choose the plan you feel great about...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got PetPlan for my two as well. I was convinced that insurance was the way to go after a $1300 bill for Fergus when he got really sick as a puppy. I figure cancer, hip issues, thyroid or arthritis and the premiums paid would be well worth it. Of course, I will be pleased as punch if my dogs stay healthy all their lives and we never need the insurance, but it's nice to know it's there if we need it.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I have an illness and injury only policy and I'm happy with it. 
We are with M&S.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far. For people thinking about insurance, this site has tons of reviews of the US and Canadian companies.

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

*Couldnt tick ant boxes*

Wow my opinion is if you think you cant afford insurance,then you cant afford not to have it.
I may have had a very unfortunate time but (not sure may have only posted on UK social site) in the last 6 years my insurance has paid out £17,000 pounds.
Honey is onley 19 months they have paid out at least £8,000 up untill now.
You pay your money and take your choice as far as I am concerned wish you well whatever you decide.:wave:


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

cinnamonteal said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. For people thinking about insurance, this site has tons of reviews of the US and Canadian companies.
> 
> http://www.petinsurancereview.com/


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I've been looking for a plan that covered both accident, sickness and wellness care. I found Embrace Insurance on the site. Last week both Casey and Morgan had "routine" shot visits to the vet and between the two of them I paid just over $600. And Embrace doesn't charge more because Morgan is older. Some plans I've checked have a sliding scale depending on the age of the pet. Right now I'm printing everthing out for discussion but it looks like Embrace is the one.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have VPI with the cancer rider but not the routine care rider. It costs a little over $20 month. 
My 4 year old Brooks has not had problems, so I haven't really used it (it has a $50 deductible per illness or injury, then pays 80% of the remaining bill.) The typical minor issue vet visits I have had have only run about $58.
The only concern I have is that VPI won't cover a hereditary problem or hip dysplasia.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

I carry pet insurance for my dogs. My current dogs haven't needed to use it yet. But 6 yrs ago I had a golden diagnosed with severe hip displaysia at age 6 months. He underwent double TPO surgery which at that time cost about $4,000.00. Most of this was covered by insurance and as I was out of work at the time I was happy my dog could get treatment and be covered.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Fetchtheball, what insurance so you have?


----------



## wagginroad (Nov 12, 2009)

Because I am (nearly) constantly traveling, finding a good vet when needed can be difficult enough. Finding one that is covered under an insurance plan would be a bit more difficult. If there is a problem, I have my credit cards.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have it, but I wish I'd gotten it when I adopted Milly. She's too old for it to be worthwhile right now, but when I get a puppy you bet I'll have it. I'd like something that covers major medical... I don't think I could afford not to have it and be able to keep owning dogs. I don't have horses anymore, because my horse was not insured and needed a major surgery - he died on day 3 of recovery and all of my horse show budget was gone with him.


----------



## Marleysma (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been doing some research the last few weeks and am going w/ Pet Plan. They seem to cover alot and people highly praise them.


----------

